# Too skinny?



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some one told me that Marley is looking to skinny. He's a super active dog even though he's almost 10. I don't think he looks skinny. What do you guys think honest opinions.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shoot he looks fine for an old dog! I do beef up my old dogs a bit because if they get sick they need the extra weight but not much more than you already have. He is SUPER cute!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Shoot he looks fine for an old dog! I do beef up my old dogs a bit because if they get sick they need the extra weight but not much more than you already have. He is SUPER cute!


Thanks I love my Marley, he doesn't have the muscle he used to but I never thought he was in bad shape.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahahahaha, he looks fine and he looks really good for being an old man. =)


AND

you need to post more of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> bahahahaha, he looks fine and he looks really good for being an old man. =)
> 
> AND
> 
> you need to post more of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xD


Will do  Marley's the best old boy ever :woof::woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of the old man on the flirt pole 



















JUMP


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I think he looks fine. And why would anyone want any extra weight at all on those old joints? I've never understood people who expect elderly dogs to be beefy. Active and healthy is the way to go.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

He looks good, perfect weight, looks in shape for an older fella (just going by what everone else said about his age ), how old is he?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dog looks good to me, espically for a old timer.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Marley in good shape tell them SHUTT THEY MIZZOUF


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> He looks good, perfect weight, looks in shape for an older fella (just going by what everone else said about his age ), how old is he?


He turns 10 this year 

Czar that made me laugh :rofl::rofl:Shut the mouths


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

You would first have to look at the source of this statement. probably someone who either doesn't have the slightest clue on canine health or one of those people who throw out false observations hoping to spread some of their own negative energy , whether subconsciously or not.

Most are just misinformed. They see rib cage at a certain angle or position and they speak without knowing.

Some people around me are so funny, one person will come to me and tell me I am getting thin, the very next day another will tell me that I am gaining weight. I can't help but laugh inside...outside I just agree with them. I'm not going to get into a 5 minute conversation about my physical mass. 

Your dog looks fine from what I see, well fed and healthy. 

Best advice I ever got in my life
" Never spend more than 5 minutes with an idiot "
Try the phone vibrating thing, fake an urgent call if you need to, just hope to god your phone doesn't ring while your doing it... it happened to me the other day... that was funny!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> You would first have to look at the source of this statement. probably someone who either doesn't have the slightest clue on canine health or one of those people who throw out false observations hoping to spread some of their own negative energy , whether subconsciously or not.
> 
> Most are just misinformed. They see rib cage at a certain angle or position and they speak without knowing.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: It was actually one of my sisters, some times she has no clue what she's talking about


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

like I said, probably just misinformed, any other dog lovers in the family?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> like I said, probably just misinformed, any other dog lovers in the family?


My whole family is dog lovers. One of my sisters has a pit and another one has a sweet English mastiff. My mom has only had one dog that I can remember that wasn't a pit bull


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Awww, Marely is so cute!!!! xD his bobtail!!!!! =O
He reminds me of my old dog Lady who was a aus shepard!

Loved the flirt pole pics..I think I will have to make Riley one soon.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Awww, Marely is so cute!!!! xD his bobtail!!!!! =O
> He reminds me of my old dog Lady who was a aus shepard!
> 
> Loved the flirt pole pics..I think I will have to make Riley one soon.


Thanks. His tiny tail is the best  when he wags it its just too cute, I gotta get up the pics of my son making him a tail. He sees Dosia's tail and wants Marley to have one too. It's usually a t.p. or paper towel roll lmao.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

That dog looks great for his age!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta see that Kg, haha! too funny!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

**



kg420 said:


> Thanks. His tiny tail is the best  when he wags it its just too cute, I gotta get up the pics of my son making him a tail. He sees Dosia's tail and wants Marley to have one too. It's usually a t.p. or paper towel roll lmao.


ok.. thats got to be the cutest thing Ive heard all day.


----------

